# Race Face Parts Radon



## Markdierk (21. März 2011)

Was mich bei Radon brennend interessieren würde, was aus den ganzen Race Face Parts wird. Verbaut Radon doch sehr viel Race Face.

Geht die Produktion trotz Insolvenz weiter?


----------



## Bench (21. März 2011)

vielleicht hat Radon die schon gekriegt und auf Lager?
Und liefern die 2011er nicht aus weil sie auf die Rahmen warten?

würde mich eher interessieren, warum man wieder Formula RX verbaut, obwohl es so viele Beschwerden hier im Board gibt.

naja, nicht meine Sorge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (21. März 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Was mich bei Radon brennend interessieren würde, was aus den ganzen Race Face Parts wird. Verbaut Radon doch sehr viel Race Face.
> 
> Geht die Produktion trotz Insolvenz weiter?



Meinst du Radon kann dann keine Bikes mehr bauen weil Race Face pleite ist  oder meinst du das die Race Face teile dann abfaulen, wenn sie aufhören


----------



## Bench (21. März 2011)

wäre aber komisch, wenn Race Face noch Lieferverträge macht wenn sie schon Insolvenz angemeldet haben. Aber sie haben bestimmt noch Teile auf Lager.

Naja, Radon wird schon wissen was sie tun.
Sonst können sie ja schnell mit Ritchey oder Easton verhandeln.


----------



## Markdierk (21. März 2011)

interessiert mich nur generell, vllt bekommt man ja auch was offizielles. wenn ich mir die lieferzeitdaten anschau und mal davon ausgehe, dass radon eine beträchtliche anzahl von bikes baut, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass da alles auf lager ist.

sollte es dazu kommen, dass die parts ausgetauscht werden müssen, was nicht zu hoffen ist, finde ich ist dieses thema vielleicht interessant für besteller


----------



## donprogrammo (22. März 2011)

Insolvenz heißt ja nicht, das die Produktion plötzlich eingestellt wird ...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. März 2011)

Ob und wie es mit Race Face weitergeht, ist bisher noch unklar.
Sicher ist aber auf jeden Fall, dass die ersten Liefertermine mit Race Face Parts in gewohnter Qualität gehalten werden können, da die Teile schon produziert und ausgeliefert sind.
Im Laufe der Saison werden wir dann auf alternative Hersteller ausweichen müssen, betroffen sind nach jetzigem Stand aber erst die spätesten Liefertermine und die Alternativen werden Easton bzw. Syntace sein.

Euer RADON Team


----------

